

I wrote a Ruby gem that lets you download images from 4chan easily - jsnk
https://github.com/serv/fourchanify

======
haxx00
Does it work with Ruby 1.8.7?

~~~
jsnk
I haven't tested it, but it should.

~~~
officialjunk
hope you don't accidentally download something illegal.

